# sauce/marinade question



## kathrynn (Jun 26, 2012)

Has anyone of this forum used Wickers?


----------



## sqwib (Jun 26, 2012)

Underwear for anywear?

or

Wickers Food products?
 

i


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL!  I mean the Wickers BBQ Sauce/Marinade products.....a friend suggested trying some of it.  Wondered if yall had tried it before.


----------



## sappron (Dec 5, 2012)

Marinade sauce tastes great with Meatballs! It is one of oldest Italian recipe suggested by Grandma. 

authentic italian meatballs


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 6, 2012)

I use it bunches.  Like it for a side for PP and put some on my ribs before foiling...among other things.  Was wondering if it was more of a regional thing.


----------

